# Period (?) came five days early?



## LBttc

I have always been fairly regular. I have a 32 day cycle, every once in a while 33 days. I am 10 dpo today, AF due on Feb 5th. Yesterday I had some light cramping and last night I had what I was absolutely convinced was IB. Small amount of brownish blood when I wiped. I was ridiculously excited, but then I woke up at 4:30 this morning having bled through my underwear (sorry tmi). I have never EVER been early for my period. This morning I am still bleeding - not crazy heavy, but it's clotty and dark colored. It's way more than I would expect for IB and I'm so trying not be sad right now, but more than anything I'm confused. What would cause my period to start 4-5 days early? Anyone else ever have this?


----------



## j1405

hi,

sorry to hear!! it happened to me. seems like i had a progesterone deficiency. i could prob have been preggers more than once but bcoz my lutheal phase was too short i got af every month 5 days earlier than the previous month. i also had an ovarian cyst at that stage which was also because of my estrogen levels beign way too high and my progesterone nearly non existant.

i'm now taking 100mg b6 to get my progesterone back in order and also vitex to regulate my cycles.

i have heard though that some ppl's ib is quite heavy. as long as its not bright red... is yours red at all or just dark? bcoz it could still be ib u know....


----------



## LaLa24

Hi!

My AF was due on Friday the 2nd. I woke up on Monday the 27th with light cramps (enough to take an Advil but nothing like my usual cramps that I have a prescription for) and light bleeding. At first I thought I had started my period early for the first time EVER in 20 years of cycles! Then I realized how light it was. Usually, I bleed heavy the first day and by the end of the second, very light lasting for 4-5 days. At this point (the 27th) I was 11 dpo. Well, I started thinking...could it be implantation bleeding? I researched online and everyone has said different things but from what I gather, it could be? The main thing is about 7 years ago, I had a cycle where I thought I might be pregnant. But then I started my "period" and I was out. Looking back, it was similar to this...lighter than a period, no cramps, etc. but at the time I took it for a period. Imagine my suprise when the next month I didn't get a period and came to find out I was 8 weeks along. 

SO...implantation bleeding can happen, it can be red, brown, pink, etc. and it can last for a few days. I am on day 3 of it and still having light spotting. (Enough to wear a liner, but it's heavier in the first morning urine.) My fingers are CROSSED and my husband and I are so excited to find out if this is the bean that sticks. Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## LBttc

j1405 said:


> hi,
> 
> sorry to hear!! it happened to me. seems like i had a progesterone deficiency. i could prob have been preggers more than once but bcoz my lutheal phase was too short i got af every month 5 days earlier than the previous month. i also had an ovarian cyst at that stage which was also because of my estrogen levels beign way too high and my progesterone nearly non existant.
> 
> i'm now taking 100mg b6 to get my progesterone back in order and also vitex to regulate my cycles.
> 
> i have heard though that some ppl's ib is quite heavy. as long as its not bright red... is yours red at all or just dark? bcoz it could still be ib u know....


It's kinda brownish grey, but there are small clots. But I am cramping too and it seems too heavy to be IB (but I'm no expert) but lighter than my normal period. Usually when I start my period, the first day is crazy heavy and I'm bleeding through a super tampon in 3 hours. This is NOWHERE near that, and it's five days early. 

It's pretty impossible to still keep my hopes up while I'm bleeding :( I just really thought I was, but that could just be wishful thinking.


----------



## LBttc

LaLa24 said:


> SO...implantation bleeding can happen, it can be red, brown, pink, etc. and it can last for a few days. I am on day 3 of it and still having light spotting. (Enough to wear a liner, but it's heavier in the first morning urine.) My fingers are CROSSED and my husband and I are so excited to find out if this is the bean that sticks. Good luck to you!!!!

Do you know this is IB for you? What was the main difference between this and your period? ... the heaviness of the flow?

I have a dr's appt scheduled for this Fri, but I'm going to feel stupid when she says you're just on your period early :(


----------



## LaLa24

I am hoping that it is...it is just too different from my usual periods. And I am a spot-on regular person who has been charting when my period starts for years. The main difference this time is the flow is much, much lighter. The past two days there were a few spots in my liner throughout the day, maybe a couple spots in the toilet and on the paper when I wipe. When I start my period it's like going through three super tampons in a day. So a BIG difference. Also, the cramps are less. So, my fingers are crossed. But believe me, I keep waivering on what I think it is, too. Which is natural! I just keep hoping it is IB. I hope it is for you, too! Has your spotting only been dark brown?

Don't feel stupid, if it is IB, then by Friday they should be able to do a blood test to check. I am just going to test Friday since that is when AF was due and when I will next see my husband. Good luck!


----------



## LBttc

LaLa24 said:


> I am hoping that it is...it is just too different from my usual periods. And I am a spot-on regular person who has been charting when my period starts for years. The main difference this time is the flow is much, much lighter. The past two days there were a few spots in my liner throughout the day, maybe a couple spots in the toilet and on the paper when I wipe. When I start my period it's like going through three super tampons in a day. So a BIG difference. Also, the cramps are less. So, my fingers are crossed. But believe me, I keep waivering on what I think it is, too. Which is natural! I just keep hoping it is IB. I hope it is for you, too! Has your spotting only been dark brown?
> 
> Don't feel stupid, if it is IB, then by Friday they should be able to do a blood test to check. I am just going to test Friday since that is when AF was due and when I will next see my husband. Good luck!

Mine is more than just spotting. It's like a really light period, but yes just brown and greyish. I'm losing hope it's IB, but I am just confused because of the five days early deal - that has never happened to me before.


----------



## mandy_grovie1

This is exactly what's happening to me this month! It came a week early and lighter than normal. Did any of you ladies get checked out or figure out what was going on?


----------

